# kernel 2.6 e speedtouch USB nn funziaVA ???? [risolto]

## bubble27

GENTOOAGLIA nn capisco xchè il demone PPPD con il 2.4 funziona e con il 2.6 nn funziona le impostazione ho messo le stesse UGUALI sia integrate che moduli, probabilmente sbaglio qualcosa io   :Sad:   ma nn so cosa !!! qualcuno utilizza lo Speedtouch USB Manta dell'alcatel con il kernel 2.6 ???Last edited by bubble27 on Wed Sep 10, 2003 11:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## meskalamdug

Io ci sono riuscito

controlla che tutti i moduli siano caricati all'avvio

e sopratutto di aver compilato bene il kernel

abilitando le voci

ppp over atm

ppp_generic

n_hdlc

insomma tutti quelli indicati nel read me

saluti

----------

## bubble27

dopo vari tentativi a provare e riprovare, ancora non riesco a fa funzionare questo maledetto kernel 2.6 + Alcatel SpeedTouch USB Manta !

posto il risultato del log 

Aug 31 02:43:33 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.0-test4-mm2 (root@Lowenbrau) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)) #2 Fri Aug 29 16:45:45 UTC 2003

Aug 31 02:43:33 [modprobe] FATAL: Module /dev/gpmctl not found._

Aug 31 02:43:33 [modprobe] FATAL: Module /dev/gpmctl not found._

Aug 31 02:43:33 [kernel] eth0: Setting 100mbps full-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 45e1.

Aug 31 02:43:35 [modem_run] modem_run version 1.2-beta2 started by root uid 0_

Aug 31 02:43:37 [kernel] usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep5in

Aug 31 02:43:37 [kernel] usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Aug 31 02:43:54 [modem_run] ADSL synchronization has been obtained_

Aug 31 02:43:54 [modem_run] ADSL line is up (1536 kbit/s down | 160 kbit/s up)_

Aug 31 02:43:54 [modem_run] Error reading interrupts_

Aug 31 02:43:54 [kernel] usbfs: process 3283 (modem_run) did not claim interface 0 before use

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] pppoa3 version 1.2-beta2 started by root (uid 0)_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Control thread ready_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] host  --> pppoa3 --> modem stream ready_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] modem --> pppoa3 --> host  stream ready_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Error reading usb urb_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Woken by a sem_post event -> Exiting_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Read from usb Canceled

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Write to usb Canceled

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Exiting

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppd] Modem hangup

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] pppoa3 version 1.2-beta2 started by root (uid 0)_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Control thread ready_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] host  --> pppoa3 --> modem stream ready_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] modem --> pppoa3 --> host  stream ready_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Error reading usb urb_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Woken by a sem_post event -> Exiting_

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Read from usb Canceled

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Write to usb Canceled

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppoa3] Exiting

Aug 31 02:43:55 [kernel] Badness in local_bh_enable at kernel/softirq.c:121

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppd] ioctl(PPPIOCGFLAGS): Inappropriate ioctl for device

Aug 31 02:43:55 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 31 02:44:57 [rc-scripts] Failed to start the PPP daemon

queste sono le impostazioni del kernel 2.6 attuali (nn funzionanati)

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

questo è tutto a presto bya GENTOOAGLIA

ps: meskalamdug non so come tu abbia fatto !!!

----------

## JokerMaN

non vorrei dire una bestemmia ma il supporto usb nel kernel è quello giusto? 

Aug 31 02:43:37 [kernel] usb 2-2: bulk timeout on ep5in

Aug 31 02:43:37 [kernel] usbfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110 

non ci ho ancora provato con i kernel 2.6 ma a me questo errore me lo dava quando mi si impallava il manta, e l'unico metodo era staccarlo fisicamente dal computer.

guarda se il driver uhci/ohci riconosce e claim la periferica quando la inserisci.....

vado che è meglio....

----------

## meskalamdug

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> dopo vari tentativi a provare e riprovare, ancora non riesco a fa funzionare questo maledetto kernel 2.6 + Alcatel SpeedTouch USB Manta !
> 
> posto il risultato del log 
> 
> Aug 31 02:43:33 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.0-test4-mm2 (root@Lowenbrau) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)) #2 Fri Aug 29 16:45:45 UTC 2003
> ...

 

MI ero dimenticato che era il test2

a partire dal 2.6-test4,il modem speedtouch ha decisamente cambiato...configurazione e ovviamente io non ci sono riuscito  :Sad: 

Stesso discorso per i kernels 2.4 dal 2.4.22 in su

Maggiori info su..www.linux-usb.org

hanno incasinato tutto  :Sad: 

----------

## bubble27

Dopo lunghi tentativi sono finalmente riuscito a far andare in rete questo maledetto kernle-2.6 con lo SpeedTouch USB Manta !!! ripensandoci  :Sad:   bene nn è così difficile !!

! il problema è l'inglese  :Crying or Very sad:  ! 

Lowenbrau root # uname -a

Linux Lowenbrau 2.6.0-test5 #1 Wed Sep 10 22:58:39 UTC 2003 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

l'importante xò alla fine è riuscire !!! sciscisci   :Mr. Green: 

l'importante x la riuscita di tutto questo è il pacchetto speedbundle-1.0 che http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ mette a disposizione con dentro tutto il necessario (ppp, kernel modules, linux-atm, etcetc) seguite le istruzioni del ./configure e buona navigazione 

in caso di problemi sono diponibile !!!! 

ciao GENTOOAGLIAAAAA   :Wink: 

----------

## Cagnulein

posso chiederti una cosa bubble27? ma durante l'installazione della gentoo hai avuto qlc problema nel connetterti?

tipo pppd failed?

che speedtouch usi? quello rosso?

ciao e grazie

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> posso chiederti una cosa bubble27? ma durante l'installazione della gentoo hai avuto qlc problema nel connetterti?
> 
> tipo pppd failed?
> 
> che speedtouch usi? quello rosso?
> ...

 

Ciao io ho uno SpeedTouch USB ADSL Manta e durante l'installazione nn ho avuto problemi a connettermi, cmq con il kernel 2.6 impostazioni e comandi sono un pò diversi, è stato ostico ma alla fine ci sono riuscito !!!

ciao x quasiasi cosa

bye Gentooaglia

----------

## Cagnulein

azz....beh cmq quando hai fatto l'installazione avevi il 2.4 giusto?

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> azz....beh cmq quando hai fatto l'installazione avevi il 2.4 giusto?

 

Be a dirti la verità durante l'installazione con i cd-live della gentoo nn so quale kernel ci fosse, xò dopo si ho messo i gentoo-sources ed adesso il kernel-2.6.

cmq riesci a postare gli errori che ti escono, anche dai log !!

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## Cagnulein

sì, quando vado a casa volevo provare anche la procedura che si trova qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&start=50

visto che è proprio per lo speedtouch rosso....ma ho visto che di seguito delle persone hanno avuto lo stesso problema del pppd failed e nessuno è riuscito a risolverlo  :Sad: 

cmq oggi appena arrivo a casa (nell'ora di pausa che ho), ci riprovo e poi posto i log.

grazie intanto

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> sì, quando vado a casa volevo provare anche la procedura che si trova qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&start=50
> 
> visto che è proprio per lo speedtouch rosso....ma ho visto che di seguito delle persone hanno avuto lo stesso problema del pppd failed e nessuno è riuscito a risolverlo 
> 
> cmq oggi appena arrivo a casa (nell'ora di pausa che ho), ci riprovo e poi posto i log.
> ...

 

Ho visto un pò su quel post, cmq ci sono i comandi normali che devi dare !!

Hai editato /etc/ppp/options (se sono uguali) /etc/ppp/pap-secrets o chap-secrets ???

anche /etc/resolv.conf anche se con gentoo trovai dei dns preipostati, xò li ho cambiati.

----------

## Cagnulein

sì, ho cambiato tutto, tranne  /etc/ppp/options 

hai un file d'esempio funzionante da inviarmi?

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> sì, ho cambiato tutto, tranne  /etc/ppp/options 
> 
> hai un file d'esempio funzionante da inviarmi?

 

guarda te lo posto qui..

#lock

#noipdefault

#noauth

#usepeerdns

lcp-echo-interval 10

lcp-echo-failure 3

noipdefault

defaultroute

user "tuouser"

noauth

noaccomp

nopcomp

noccp

novj

holdoff 4

persist

maxfail 25

updetach

usepeerdns

plugin pppoatm.so

8.35

guarda, le prime righe quelle commentate le usavo con il kernel 2.4 mentre adesso uso il resto. Cmq per maggiori informzioni ti conviene andare a vedere il sito http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/

----------

## Cagnulein

grazie, davvero gentile   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cagnulein

ecco qui il log

ripeto: il modem si sincronizza bene, ma dopo un paio di secondi mi esce 'pppd failed'  :Sad: 

dai log non ho capito molto....

```
Sep 22 10:45:15 [kernel] CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

Sep 22 10:45:15 [kernel] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Sep 22 10:45:27 [kernel] HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 3.3 $, maxframe=4096

Sep 22 10:47:01 [modem_run] modem_run version 1.1 started by root uid 0

Sep 22 10:47:03 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:03 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x85 len 512 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:17 [modem_run] ADSL synchronization has been obtained

Sep 22 10:47:17 [modem_run] ADSL line is up (832 kbit/s down | 192 kbit/s up)

Sep 22 10:47:19 [pppd] pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Sep 22 10:47:19 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep 22 10:47:19 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Sep 22 10:47:19 [pppoa3] PPPoA3 version 1.1 started by root (uid 0)

Sep 22 10:47:19 [pppoa3] Control thread ready

Sep 22 10:47:19 [pppoa3] ppp(d) --> pppoa3 --> modem  stream ready

Sep 22 10:47:19 [pppoa3] modem  --> pppoa3 --> ppp(d) stream ready

Sep 22 10:47:19 [/etc/hotplug/net.agent] assuming ppp0 is already up

Sep 22 10:47:21 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:21 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:24 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:24 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:27 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:27 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:30 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:30 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:33 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:33 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:36 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:36 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:39 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:42 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:45 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:45 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:48 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:48 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] Error reading from pppd

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] Woken by a sem_post event -> Exiting 

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] Read from ppp Canceled

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] Write to ppp Canceled

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] Exiting

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] PPPoA3 version 1.1 started by root (uid 0) 

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] Control thread ready

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] ppp(d) --> pppoa3 --> modem  stream ready 

Sep 22 10:47:50 [pppoa3] modem  --> pppoa3 --> ppp(d) stream ready

Sep 22 10:47:50 [/etc/hotplug/net.agent] assuming ppp0 is already up

Sep 22 10:47:50 [/etc/hotplug/net.agent] assuming ppp0 is already down

Sep 22 10:47:52 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:52 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:55 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:55 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:47:58 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:47:58 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:01 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:01 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:04 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:04 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:07 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:07 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:10 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:10 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:13 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:13 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:16 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:16 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:19 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:19 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests 

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Sep 22 10:48:21 [rc-scripts] Failed to start the PPP daemon

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] Error reading from pppd 

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] Woken by a sem_post event -> Exiting 

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] Read from ppp Canceled

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] Write to ppp Canceled

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] Exiting

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/0

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] PPPoA3 version 1.1 started by root (uid 0) 

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] Control thread ready 

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] ppp(d) --> pppoa3 --> modem  stream ready 

Sep 22 10:48:21 [pppoa3] modem  --> pppoa3 --> ppp(d) stream ready 

Sep 22 10:48:21 [/etc/hotplug/net.agent] assuming ppp0 is already down

Sep 22 10:48:21 [/etc/hotplug/net.agent] assuming ppp0 is already up

Sep 22 10:48:23 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:23 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:26 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:29 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:32 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:35 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:35 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:38 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:38 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:41 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:41 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:44 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:44 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:47 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:47 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:50 [kernel] usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

Sep 22 10:48:50 [kernel] usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_BULK failed dev 3 ep 0x7 len 53 ret -110

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppd] LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests 

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppd] Connection terminated.

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] Error reading from pppd 

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] Woken by a sem_post event -> Exiting 

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] Read from ppp Canceled

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] Write to ppp Canceled

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] Exiting

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppd] Using interface ppp0

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppd] Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/1

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] PPPoA3 version 1.1 started by root (uid 0) 

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] Control thread ready 

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] ppp(d) --> pppoa3 --> modem  stream ready 

Sep 22 10:48:52 [pppoa3] modem  --> pppoa3 --> ppp(d) stream ready 

Sep 22 10:48:52 [/etc/hotplug/net.agent] assuming ppp0 is already down

Sep 22 10:48:52 [/etc/hotplug/net.agent] assuming ppp0 is already up
```

----------

## bubble27

Se nn ricordo male i comandi che dovresti dare, dopo avero editato a dovere tutti i file in questione, sono:

# mount none /proc/bus/usb -t usbdevfs

# modem_run -m -f /path_in_cui_si_trova_il_firmware(mgmt.o)

infine

# pppd call adsl (dove adsl è un file che si trova in /etc/ppp/peers/ e che dovresti aver editato)

tutto questo con il kernel 2.4

mentre con il kernel 2.6 (sempre dopo aver editato TUTTI i file a dovere) i comandi sono + o - simili, x es il comando modem_run dipende se i driver li hai installati per conto tuo oppure hai utiizzato quelli del kernel, nel caso li hai installati x conto tuo i comandi sono uguali a quelli di sopra, mentre con il kernel 2.6 (driver speedtouch build) i comandi sono:

# modem_run -k -f /path_in_cui_si_trova_il_firmware(mgmt.o)

# pppd

prova così......bye Gentooaglia[/b]

----------

## Cagnulein

quindi dici di non usare lo script presente nel live cd?

proverò stasera. grazie ancora

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> quindi dici di non usare lo script presente nel live cd?
> 
> proverò stasera. grazie ancora

 

Non so tu quali cd-live abbia usato (io quelli di Linux&C) e dopo 

emerge rp-pppoe

emerge speedtouch

/etc/init.d/speedtouch start

questi comandi davo !!! anzi DO !! xò li ho editati x farli funzionare anche con il kernel 2.6 

bye Gentooaglia

----------

## Cagnulein

li ho scaricati da uno dei tanti mirror...il cd è la versione del 15/09/2003

scusa la domanda da niubbo, ma il comando emerge lo posso dare anche da "non connesso"?

emerge non mi dovrebbe updatare il portage tree? e come fa se non sono connesso?   :Shocked: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> li ho scaricati da uno dei tanti mirror...il cd è la versione del 15/09/2003
> 
> scusa la domanda da niubbo, ma il comando emerge lo posso dare anche da "non connesso"?
> 
> emerge non mi dovrebbe updatare il portage tree? e come fa se non sono connesso?  

 

emerge ti va a scaricare, configurare, compilare il pacchetto che tu hai scelto !!! 

se nn sei in rete nn credo che puoi scaricare i pacchetti, a meno che nn li scarichi in qualche altro metodo e poi li sposti in /usr/portage/distfiles/ logicamente poi ci sono una serie di cosa da cambiare....

----------

## Cagnulein

ehm...appunto visto che emerge scarica come faccio a fare questa procedura:

 *Quote:*   

> Non so tu quali cd-live abbia usato (io quelli di Linux&C) e dopo 
> 
> emerge rp-pppoe 
> 
> emerge speedtouch 
> ...

 

??

forse sono sdondo io, ma come li hai messi tu, dovrei scariare gli aggiornamenti e poi connettermi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> ehm...appunto visto che emerge scarica come faccio a fare questa procedura:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Non so tu quali cd-live abbia usato (io quelli di Linux&C) e dopo 
> 
> emerge rp-pppoe 
> ...

 

xchè nel live-cd di Linux&C il pacchetto x lo speedtouch nn so perchè e nn so per come  ma era già disponibile   :Laughing:  , infatti avuto solo il bisogno di editare i file e trovarmi il microcode dell'alcatel (che già avevo) dopo di che starto il tutto....

altri menti quella procedura postata prima potresti usarla in chroot tramite mdk (mi pare di aver capito che hai)

----------

## Cagnulein

sì anche da me i pacchetti per lo speedtouch erano dentro al livecd, infatti io eseguo /etc/init.d/speedtouch start

cmq confrontando il mio log con il tuo, ho visto che io ho il pppd 1.1 e tu il pppd 1.2 beta 1, non vorrei che sia questo che gli dia fastidio...

se riuscissi a compilare i driver del mio modem sul live cd...oggi ci ho provato ma quando ho runnato il ./configure mi ha mollato un errore che ora come ora non ricordo ma centrava la parola AUTHORS

sarò più preciso quando torno a casa, intanto grazie

P.S. Poi provo anche a usare il chroot su mdk e vediamo se ha voglia di partire...

----------

## bubble27

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> sì anche da me i pacchetti per lo speedtouch erano dentro al livecd, infatti io eseguo /etc/init.d/speedtouch start
> 
> cmq confrontando il mio log con il tuo, ho visto che io ho il pppd 1.1 e tu il pppd 1.2 beta 1, non vorrei che sia questo che gli dia fastidio...
> 
> se riuscissi a compilare i driver del mio modem sul live cd...oggi ci ho provato ma quando ho runnato il ./configure mi ha mollato un errore che ora come ora non ricordo ma centrava la parola AUTHORS
> ...

 

Sul fatto del pppd hai ragione xò un'altra versione che ho scaricato da sourceforge 

Lowenbrau root # pppd --version

Plugin pppoatm.so loaded.

PPPoATM plugin_init

PPPoATM setdevname - remove unwanted options

PPPoATM setdevname_pppoatm - SUCCESS:8.35

pppd version 2.4.2b3

se segui le istruzioni di www.linux-usb./SpeedTouch/ ci dovrebbe essere un link per farti scaricare un pacchetto che si chiama speedbundle, li dentro c'è tutto driver, pppd, etc..

----------

## Cagnulein

sì sì già scaricato ma non riuscivo a compilarlo da livecd, stasera riproovo poi domani ti faccio sapere

ciao

----------

